# New Culinary School show on Food Network



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Hello fellow culinary students and students to be. I wanted to let everyone know that gets the Food Network channel, there is a new show about what it's like to be a culinary student at J&W (Johnson & Wales)!! I was so excited about it that I had to share this new info. Not sure when it starts but it is worth checking out....awesome!!! What a great idea to have a show that shows you what it is all about. I recently visited the CIA and sat in on some classes there. I am all about knowing before going and investing in one's future!! Good luck and let's keep a post going about this show.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think it starts Monday @10:30 PM.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Since I don't have cable, I'm curious:
-- is this show produced by J&W, or by an independent, I hope impartial, source?
-- what are they showing: the faculty (Top flight professionals) or the students (Well, I don't have to describe them)?
-- what is the tone of the narration: unadulterated adulation of the place and the experience or the truth that no matter where you go to school, what you get out of the experience is what you put into it?

Just remember the movie "Wag the Dog" if you need any more calls back to "reality": just because you see it on TV, that doesn't mean it's *THE TRUTH*

That said, I wish I could see the show, because anything that shows technique is worth watching!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Suzanne - It's nice to see/hear from you 

I think the first episode is this Monday. I think I work within 10 blocks from where you live. I'd be happy to tape it for you. Let me know via Pirvate Message if you'd like me to.

Kyle


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Hi Afra,
I may not be able to watch it if it starts Monday evening because I work evenings but if I am able to see a show I will tell you all about it. It looks like they are going to film all about what the students go through while in school. 
I hope to catch some episodes!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If those that can watch it would post a review, that would be fantastic! I am also curious, like Suzanne in NYC, as to whether or not it comes across as an infomercial or as a more objective look at Johnson & Wales.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Big yawn! The show is 1/2 hour long and most of it was watching one of the students coach swimming at the local Big Brothers/Big Sisters. I think they spent about 5 minutes in the kitchen. Any J&W students see the show?


----------



## cjssjc (Sep 20, 2001)

I don't know if the above "review" was entirely accurate - they maybe showed 2 minutes of the guy coaching a kids swim class, demonstrating the point that he was an overachiever type, etc.

But I'll bet that if you've attended or are in culinary school (I haven't...), it is probably not worth watching.

It's sort of a scaled-down version of Ruhlman's "Making..." book. Certainly everything on the TV show was in some way discussed in the CIA book.

I thought the show was OK - you got a sense of what it was like in culinary school, some of the pressures one faced (getting the meal done by 6pm, competition between students, etc), and what a cooking class was like.

Then again, I've never been to culinary school, so what do I know... 

- cjssjc

[ October 03, 2001: Message edited by: cjssjc ]


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks for your reviews. I have not been able to watch this show yet. I think it's a great idea and hope that they are able to give aspiring culinarians a good picture of what to expect. Keep the posts coming and 
thanks all.


----------

